# TODAY on RO



## Becca (Mar 10, 2009)

[align=center] [/align][align=center]




[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Tuesday, 10 March 2009*[/align] [align=center]**[/align] [align=center]*Well here has been a large mix up with Today on RO and Paul is unable to do it today so you shall be stuck with me for today *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Remember to let one of our lovely modâs know if you see a  double post in a thread *[/align] [align=center]*:rofl:*[/align] [align=center]*irishlops has made it too  1000 posts!! *[/align] [align=center]*:dude:*[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Happy Wedding Anniversary to our slavetoabunny, I hope you and your husband have a really lovely day â Congratulations!!*[/align] [align=center][/align][align=center]*:thumbup
*[/align] [align=center]*Happy Birthday to:*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*ratmom*[/align] [align=center]*Beckerella*[/align] [align=center]*alfie and angel *[/align] [align=center]*bumblebunnies07*[/align] [align=center][/align][align=center]*arty:
*[/align] [align=center]*Hope you have a super duper day guys!*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*:birthday*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Dia has a surprise for us all! Sheâs getting  a new rabbit!!  A little mini-rex buck! Pictures soon!*[/align] [align=center]*:brown-bunny*[/align] [align=center]*Mr. Ici needs help on  introducing a new rabbit!  Go help him hereâ¦*[/align] [align=center]*:goodluck*[/align] [align=center]*Mrs. PBJ wants to know about  Feeding habitsâ¦*[/align][align=center]*:carrot
*[/align] [align=center]*Have you  met Stratus? Heâs a cutie!!*[/align] [align=center]*:weee:*[/align] [align=center]*furryface has posted some cute  Shredder pictures! *[/align] [align=center]*:camera*[/align] [align=center]*Have you ever done  a bunny portrait?  There are some very talented artists on RO! Go check them out here!*[/align] [align=center]:spintongue[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]*It seems that this bunny may have dust/fur mites, go give a helping hand  here *[/align] [align=center]*:bunnynurse:*[/align] [align=center]*There seems to be something wrong with  Whiskersâ¦*[/align][align=center]*:nurse:
*[/align][align=center]*Remember, if your bunny seems ill our forum can only give advice make sure you go to your rabbit savvy vet as well  *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Have you seen pictures of beckzâs baby bunnies? If not go NOW  their gorgeous! *[/align] [align=center]*:bunny5*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Oh my! More baby photoâs!!  Here!!! *[/align] [align=center]*:happybunny:*[/align] [align=center]*Danijoel wants to know if her Cutie is  pregnant, can you help? *[/align] [align=center]*:stork:*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*kirbyultraâs bunny mad a noise! Like aâ¦ SHEEP!! *[/align] [align=center]*:apollo:*[/align] [align=center]*rmv1983 has some questions about  Bonding a Trio *[/align] [align=center]*:kiss:*[/align] [align=center]*One of our new members Kissysquirrel has a great question about  Rabbit Supplies!* She hasnât had many responses yet â can you give any advice?[/align] [align=center]*opcorn2*[/align] [align=center]*Another new member (hopsdesigns) has a question about ** Moody Bunnies* [/align] [align=center]:tantrum:[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*These blogs have been posted in recently:*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* Ninchen Blog -2009 *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* Pegâs Place -2009 *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* Kazumi, Sebastian and Bonnie Blog *[/align] [align=center][/align][align=center]*:woohoo
*[/align] * * [align=center][/align] [align=center]*These blogs need to be updated pretty soon!!!*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* Elfâs Bunny Blog 2009 *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* Hope for Hares *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*And MANY more! Comon guys, we need updated blogs â tehe!*[/align] [align=center]:bump[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Saffy has something  to share *[/align] [align=center]*:dunno*[/align] [align=center]*UK members are you doing anything for  comic relief? *[/align] [align=center]*:wiggle*[/align] [align=center]*Go wish Prisca luck on her  Soccer Trials 
*[/align][align=center]*:goodjob
*[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Who was the RO Star yesterday?*[/align] [align=center]*:what*[/align] [align=center]*_________________________*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Sorry for the rushed news today guys, needed to get it done as its nearly the end of the day for a lot of people!!*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Hope you have all had a great day!!*[/align][align=center]:jumpforjoy:
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*x
*[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 10, 2009)

Great Job Becca


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 10, 2009)

You're doing GREAT!


----------



## Becca (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks guys - Its so much fun to do ! I love it


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 10, 2009)

I love doing it too , great job!


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry everyone, I had to collect Sebastian from his neuter and I only just got back.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 10, 2009)

I know who the ro star was but its not fair if I answer.

But I know I know 

Greta job becca even in a rush you do a great job


----------



## Becca (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Mrs PBJ


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeserday's RO Star was WabbitDad I believe


----------



## Becca (Mar 10, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Yeserday's RO Star was WabbitDad I believe


CORRECT


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2009)

Becca, thanks for taking care of this! You are doing a great job! That's why I wouldn't let you go when Irishbunny came back LOL!


----------



## Becca (Mar 11, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Becca, thanks for taking care of this! You are doing a great job! That's why I wouldn't let you go when Irishbunny came back LOL!


 Thanks Bo B Bunny :blushan:


----------

